# gsm-utils equivalent ?

## med-gentoo

hello

I have a usb key to connect to the web , when I used debian , I istalled http://packages.debian.org/fr/squeeze/gsm-utils to recognise this usb key 

what is the equivalent of this package in gentoo ?

----------

## Jacekalex

app-mobilephone/gsmlib

Cheers

 :Cool: 

----------

